# Good Predator Taxidermy.....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I know a number of us are all about the predators, but good taxidermists for these critters are hard to come by. If you've used someone, or have seen someone who does good predator work, let us know!

Hoping this will be a good discussion for members who are looking for a good predator taxidermist.

Personally, I have not seen predator taxidermy better than Wildlife Art Studio. (Wildlife Artist Studio of Taxidermy) I own one of their pieces, and will be sending my recent cat to them as well. Unfortunately the good guys like this are either turning work down, or they are a year + out in getting things done. I believe it's worth the wait though.


----------



## MGTEXAS (Jan 30, 2010)

one of my good friends is Jimmy Fontenot. he owns safari taxidermy studio in San Angelo TX. he does a great job on everything. He also owns Ketchum Mountain Outfitters where a 150" whitetail is really a solid possibility on a 24k acre low fence in West TX. For you guys that hunt deer this is the kind of place where you will see many trophy deer every day. He is a skilled taxidermist and outfits all over the USA and Africa. Check out his work. it is beautifully done but it will take a year like everwhere else. MG


----------

